# Weird Algea...need help!



## lakerat37 (Aug 4, 2005)

All of my plants (swords, anubias, crypts ) are doing well, but now I have some sort of hair algea growing wild. What can I do to stop this mess. All of my levels are in the zero range or just above (trites, trates, phos). I use RO/DI water for changes and change 1/3 every 10 days. I have attached a picture of the nasty stuff.

I have a 90gal with 4X96 PC 50/50. CO2 injected with ph @ 6.9. I usually leave the lights on for about 10 hours a day. This tank is about 4 months old.

What can I do??

Thankx for the help. Ken


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You need to be adding fertilizers. All plants need Nitrogen, Phosphorous, Potassium and trace elements. For aquatic plants that should be Nitrates, Phosphates, Potassium salts, iron, magnesium, calcium, boron, etc. A few years ago most of us believed that the goal was to minimize nitrates and phosphates, in particular, but since then we have learned the obvious - plants need fertilizer. If the ferts, including CO2, and light intensity are not balanced you are very likely to get algae growth, and if you are adding ammonium inadvertently, you are sure to get algae.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

The algae looks like either "fuzz" algae or staghorn. Either way, you need to add ferts like NPK and micros. You can look into the EI or PPS method of dosing, as they are probably the 2 most popular right now. With your water change schedule, I'd recommend the EI method. Ferts can be purchased from gregwatson.com. Post as many of the specifics as you can regarding your KH, GH, pH, NO3, PO4, and perhaps Ca. 

-Dustin


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

As others have said, get your nutrient levels within their respective ranges and see if that helps. 

If that doesn't help perhaps go for some algae eating fish. Some fish that eat furry algae are:
Siamese Algae Eaters
Mollies
Guppies
American Flagfish
Rosy barbs(and a few others)

And AFTER you know your nutrients are in the right range and you've tried fish (if possible) then try a 4 day black out.


----------



## lakerat37 (Aug 4, 2005)

I do fertilize with Flourish with my water changes. I was told by the LFS to be careful because if I fert too much I will create a bad algea problem...? I dose according to instructions.

Anyway I am looking for expert help. Will 4 days of darkness really help? Should I reduce the number of hours I leave the lights on?

Thankx for any help.

Ken


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Flourish will only provide Iron and other micronutrients. In a high light, CO2 injected well planted tank you need to also provide macro nutrients to your plants (Nitrates, Phosphates and Potassium). Otherwise the plants will not grow well (they'll starve) and the algae take over.

Here's a good read that will get you started:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/01_intro.html


----------



## lakerat37 (Aug 4, 2005)

Dustin recommended ferts from GregWatson.com...which product will be the most useful?

I will try to post my tank's chemistry tomorrow....long day today!


I am curious about the 4 day blackout...does it work?

Thank you for all the help.

Ken


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

you mentioned you had 4x96w 50/50 of light. Just curious if that mean the bulbs in them are 50/50? Also, you dont want your tank No3 and Po4 to be 0. Try to shoot for about 10-15ppm of No3 and 1.0-2.0 of Po4.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

At the bare minimum you'll need KNO3 and KH2PO4. Some people like to dose some more K through K2SO4, but others have done without it. It's probably a good idea to get CSM+B since you'll probably end up going through that flourish quite quickly (in a higher light tank you'll have to dose much more than the recommended levels). You say that you have zero Nitrates and phosphates. It's ideal to have nitrates around 10-20ppm while also having phosphates at 1-2ppm. This will encourage growth which inturn will inhibit algae growth. 

You also mention that you do water changes with RO water. Do you reconsitute this water with any minerals? You are essentially stripping away important nutrients that plants need to growth. Most people usually use RO water to "cut" the hardness of their water. Also with CO2 injection you need a KH of at least 3 to prevent large ph drops.

About the 4 day black out. It helps in many situations, but unless you fix the cause of the problem it will just come back in a few days.


----------

